# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  زمان مورد نیاز برای قبولی رشته پزشکی

## محمدرضا 95

سلام 

من یه سوال داشتم 


فرض کنید فردی  سال سوم تجربی رو پشت سر گذاشته و تا حالا کوچکترین قدمی واسه کنکور بر نداشته اصلا کاری به کنکور نداشته !  حالا در عرض یک سال باقی مونده میتونه کاری کنه که  به پزشکی یا حداقل داروسازی برسه ؟؟

درسش هم در حد متوسط

----------


## mehdi-kalleh

صد در صد!

----------


## Parniya

*  پيامک:* اگر کسي معدل پايين داشته باشد مي تواند رشته هاي خوبي مثل پزشکي را قبول شود؟

*کاظم قلم چي:* ما مثال هاي خوبي را داريم، به عنوان مثال سال88 آقاي رستگار رحماني نفر اول کشور شدند و پيشرفت قابل ملاحضه اي را داشتند. امثال  اين دانش آموز در گروه هنر و انساني و حتي تجربي هم داشته ايم، مثلاً امير  هوشنگ شکراني دانش آموز تجربي با معدل 12 بود که وقتي دي ماه سربازي خود  را تمام کرد به طور جدي کار کرد و دندانپزشکي دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي قبول شد.  پس مي شود با يک اراده قوي و جدي و با يک برنامه ريزي سنجيده موفق شد.   

منبع » کانون

 :40:  اینو یافتم !!

نگید تعدادشون کمه
شاید شما هم جزو همین تعداد !! کم باشی !!!

----------


## محمدرضا 95

ولی قبول کنید که تعداد اینا خیلی کمه و در حد استثنا هستش 

حدود 70 درصد قبولی های سراسری بالای 18 هستن

----------


## adel

ببینید اگه سال اولتونه همین الان من راه رو بهت نشون میدم. اگه تلنگر نخوری مطمئن باش 10 سال هم زمان برات بزارن نمی تونی قبول بشی.
*
سمی ترین افکاری که رو 80% داوطلبان تاثیر می ذاره و اونا رسما از دور رقابت خارج می کنه.*
*1- می رسم از الان بخونم؟ (95 درصد می رسم ، نمی رسم ها ادامه پیدا می کنه تا 1 ماه آخر کنکور که دیگه بعد از اون )
2- کسی بوده با این معدل کم تونسته باشه پزشکی بیاره ؟
3- با کدوم کتاب ؟ کدوم جزوه ؟ کدوم مدرسه ؟ کدوم معلم میشه پزشکی اورد ؟
4- پایم ضغیفه !*
و...
من بخدا قسم آدم میشناسم همین اطراف خودم که با معدل کتبی 11 ! و اصلا از کتاب های تستی هم بی خبر بود که چی خوبه و چی نه. مثلا زیست گربه مال بچه های پارسالی گیرش اومده بود . شیمی گاج ، ریاضی آبی قلمچی... رتبه زیر 200 اورد و الان پزشکی اهواز می خونه.

به زودی پستی در باره معدل می زارم تا کاملا قانع بشی معدل اصلا تاثیر نداره ! یعنی معدل کم کاری نمی کنه. تلقینی که معدل کم بهتون می ده پدر در آوره !

----------


## k1_24

به نظر شما محاله یکی بیشتر درس هارو بلد باشه و در دانشگاه قبول نشه؟

 زمان یادگیری برای همه متفاوته 

شما بخوانید 100% قبول می شید :Y (438):

----------


## teenager girl

شدن که میشه
باید توی این تابستون همه  درسهای پایه رو جمع بندی کنی و نوبت اول پیش رو هم بخونی در طول سال چهارم هم مرور و تست و ازمون های سال های گذشته
موفق باشید

----------


## Mahnaz

سلام..البته که میشه...ولی با ی برنامه ی مناسب..استفاده درست از وقتت و پشتکار و تلاشتون..موفق باشین :Yahoo (1):

----------

